# please help. what do i have here Sig P220ST Langdon edition



## MPevine11 (Nov 18, 2013)

bought a Sig Sauer P220ST Langdon Edtion. 

have been trying to do research online on it. seems somewhat rare, but i dont know if i got a good deal on it or what its worth. can any one help me?

Also any upgrades or anything anyone can recommend? 

thank you
-mike


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I what did you pay for it? It's a limited production gun that's been discontinued. After Ernest spanked the 1911 crowd @ IDPA nationals a few years back they offered a package based on his gun. I don't recall the specifics of the gun but other than perhaps a grip change and spring change I'd probably leave it the way it is.


----------



## MPevine11 (Nov 18, 2013)

paid $950

i love the gun, but cant find an MSRP for it. or any like it that have been sold used. 

ill try and post pics soon. its mint condtion, looks almost new for a 2004.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I think 950 is a good price assuming it's all original and has some mags with it.


----------



## MPevine11 (Nov 18, 2013)

any idea of what they were new in 2004? i cant find it anywere. or how many were made.

i cannot find either of those 2 and been looking since i got home.......


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably best to call Sig Sauer and ask them.


----------

